# Il allait falloir que je gère



## reka

Il allait falloir que je gère

  Qu'est ce que cela signifie?

  Dans la phrase:

  "Rien ne me pressait de rentrer; sur la plage il y aurait probablement un peu plus de seins, il allait falloir que je gère."

  Je dois admettre, je ne comprends pas du tout…gère quoi? Peut-être il devait arranger des choses pour pouvoir rester?

  Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Reka

Ce que tu nous a donné du contexte ne permet pas de savoir ce qu'il faut gérer, peut-être le fait de rentrer plus tard que prévu ou demandé ?


----------



## Anne345

ou simplement sa réaction au fait de voir beaucoup de seins sur la plage.


----------



## LaurentK

Anne345 said:


> ou simplement sa réaction au fait de voir beaucoup de seins sur la plage.



C'est aussi mon interprétation: maîtriser ses émotions, feindre l'indifférence ou au contraire glisser un regard ça et là...


----------



## reka

Merci beaucoup!
En effet, il n'y a pas vraiment beaucoup d'autre contexte...  Sauf que le texte continue comme ça:
  »J'avais reçu un fax d'agent immobilier, il avait eu une offre intéressante…«

  Peut-être il allait gérer ses affaires, ahcheter un appartement?


----------



## reka

LaurentK said:


> C'est aussi mon interprétation: maîtriser ses émotions, feindre l'indifférence ou au contraire glisser un regard ça et là...



 Mais pourquoi la première partie de la phrase est au conditionnel (il y aurait un peu plus de seins) et la deuxième à l'imparfait (il allait falloir gérer)?



Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Ploupinet

Héhéhé... Je pense que le sens est plutôt "réussir à faire quelque chose", à "conclure" avec l'une des demoiselles précitées !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ploupinet said:


> Héhéhé... Je pense que le sens est plutôt "réussir à faire quelque chose", à "conclure" avec l'une des demoiselles précitées !


J'aurais tendance à faire la même interprétation que Ploup'. Sur la plage, il pense qu'il y aura sûrement plus d'offres (les femmes) avec des arguments bien en vue (les seins nus), il va lui falloir gérer tout ça, sans précipitation : puisque l'offre est large, il pourra prendre le temps de comparer pour choisir la meilleure offre visible...


----------



## Ploupinet

Nan nan nan KaRiNeuh ! "Gérer" est utilisé pour "assurer" si tu veux, c'est un mot devenu d'argot je dirais.
Comme par exemple dans le dialogue suivant :
"T'as eu combien toi en maths ?
- 19/20 !
- Woaw, t'as géré !!! "


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui, pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Ploup...Karine, ton grand âge ne te permet pas de saisir ces subtilités djeunesques  ! 
A noter l'expression qui a remplacé le vieux "waw c'est cool !" : "waw, ça gèèèèère !" .
Chau


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> Oui, pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Ploup...Karine, ton grand âge ne te permet pas de saisir ces subtilités djeunesques  !
> A noter l'expression qui a remplacé le vieux "waw c'est cool !" : "waw, ça gèèèèère !" .
> Chau


Ttttt ! 
Vous avez peut-être raison, les jeunes, mais rien ne nous indique l'âge de la personne qui parle, là.  
Gérer est un mot qui existait avant votre naissance, vous savez.  Et il veut aussi dire prendre en main, diriger des affaires (les affaires pouvant être de toutes sortes...).


----------



## reka

Volià, l'âge du protagoniste du roman c'est environ 50 ans, je dirais.


----------



## LaurentK

reka said:


> Volià, l'âge du protagoniste du roman c'est environ 50 ans, je dirais.


 
Ah c'est pour moi! Je résume et conclus que les classes _vieille école_ et _hors d'âge_ on pris un léger avantage : 

*Hors d'âge* (je me place seul dans cette classe par élémentaire courtoisie )


> maîtriser ses émotions, feindre l'indifférence ou au contraire glisser un regard ça et là...


 
*Vieille école*


> puisque l'offre est large, il pourra prendre le temps de comparer pour choisir la meilleure offre visible...





> sa réaction au fait de voir beaucoup de seins sur la plage





> Gérer est un mot qui existait avant votre naissance, vous savez.  Et il veut aussi dire prendre en main, diriger des affaires (les affaires pouvant être de toutes sortes...).


 
*Jeune classe*


> Nan nan nan KaRiNeuh ! "Gérer" est utilisé pour "assurer" si tu veux, c'est un mot devenu d'argot je dirais.
> Comme par exemple dans le dialogue suivant :
> "T'as eu combien toi en maths ?
> - 19/20 !
> - Woaw, t'as géré !!!





> Héhéhé... Je pense que le sens est plutôt "réussir à faire quelque chose", à "conclure" avec l'une des demoiselles précitées





> A noter l'expression qui a remplacé le vieux "waw c'est cool !" : "waw, ça gèèèèère !" .


----------



## Ploupinet

Nan, c'est un jeune monsieur de 50 ans, na ! 
Bon peut-être qu'effectivement notre sens à nous on s'éloigne, n'empêche avouez que ça collait bien hein


----------



## reka

Ha, ha,   merci pour vos réponses, c'est très amusant


----------



## pdmx

Bonjour à tous

Est-ce que l'auteur ne serait pas Houellebecq par hasard ? En tous cas ça lui ressemble fort.. et dans ce cas je penche plutôt pour l'interprétation de Karine, pourquoi pas tout simplement "il va falloir que je m'organise", soit effectivement pour cibler sa drague, soit pour contrôler ses émotions... ?


----------



## reka

Salut, pdmx,  oui, tu as raison, c'est vraiment Houellebecq!


----------

